# Halloween Stores



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.halloweenusa.com/


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

My friend was in Halloween USA today and the guy working handed him a pass to a special sale this sunday(friends and family) where everything is 30% off. Might be worth a shot at asking for one at your store too!


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

"There are no locations for California."


----------

